# lattice hell!



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

any tips or success in staining wood lattice quickly?

for the record, the lattice in question is custom made 2X2 yellow pine spaced apart by 2.5 inches. there are 6 5X8 sections of lattice on a 120 ft long fence.:furious:

thanks in advance for sharing
J


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Is it installed?


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

yes its, built and installed and weathered for six months.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Spraying. There is no other way to stain lattice efficiently.


----------



## NE MPLS (Sep 15, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Spraying. There is no other way to stain lattice efficiently.


Agreed.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

HVLP...Very little overspray


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Can you give us a picture? I turned down a bid on some this summer and I really didn't want the job because they were nailed up next to the condos in severial locations, and there was now way to get a tarp around them so I could spray them. You can spend so much time on these it's unreal.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I just sprayed a lattice fence.. worked out well had a partner hold a big shield on the other side. We tore through paint though and I probably should have back rolled ( I knew this but was under a budget) there are a little bit of lap marks. The lap marks could be due to the stain .. opaque black benji alkyd patio. This stuff takes days to dry .. A month of weathering should make it look proper..???


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

jonnythecutter said:


> any tips or success in staining wood lattice quickly?
> 
> for the record, the lattice in question is custom made 2X2 yellow pine spaced apart by 2.5 inches. there are 6 5X8 sections of lattice on a 120 ft long fence.:furious:
> 
> ...


Why would you ask this question????


----------

